# Apalachicola question



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 3, 2017)

Soooo i got a week off from work and decided to come down here and camp and hang out for a week. Is there anywhere to bank fish or a relatively affordable charter. Possibly someone on here willing to help. I'd be willing to take them on a Seminole duck hunt.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 3, 2017)

Head over to St. George and wet a line in the St. Park. Should find plenty of whiting off the beaches and wouldn't be surprised if you lucked into some early pompano. A bull red is always a possibility this time of year also, especially on the East End.


----------



## Scott R (Mar 4, 2017)

X2 on what Dustin posted.  

If anything the scenery will be relaxing if the fish aren't biting.


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 4, 2017)

If you can get through security, go to Sikes cut, always something biting there.


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bring your kayak, if you're gonna be there for the week try both carabelle and the state park. Normally some good fish to be caught off the private beach on st george too. But I have never gone this early. I have a buddy who will be down there next week I believe so you may be able to meet up with him and have a good place to put in for Carabelle


----------



## jugislandrelic (Mar 7, 2017)

If the weather holds My son and I will be fishing Friday and Saturday. We have a seat open.


----------

